# Sony RAW Option?



## Sorikan (May 18, 2010)

I currently have a Sony DSC-H9, and I would like to be able to save pictures as RAW instead of JPG. I have been through the menu, and I cannot seem to find this option. 

If this model cannot save RAW images, does anyone know what the cheapest brand name 8+ mega pixel camera is that does save RAW images?

Thanks!


----------



## Garbz (May 19, 2010)

Digital SLRs can. 99.9% of consumer point and shoot cameras, even most of the much larger ones like the DSC-H9 do not have the option although quite a few Canon cameras can be hacked with the CHDK firmware to enable RAW output.


----------



## Dao (May 19, 2010)

I know the Canon G series such as the G11 or the Canon S90 can output RAW.


----------



## Garbz (May 20, 2010)

Yeah. G9, G10, and G11. The G5 and G7 require firmware hacks. Earlier models (not that you want to buy an ancient old camera didn't have this feature.


----------



## Sorikan (May 20, 2010)

Thank you for all the info!

I asked as I am trying to determine which camera can give me the best RAW image that can then be zoomed in for license plate and facial recognition.

So far, I have been surprised how much closer you have to be for facial recognition versus license plate recognition!

If anyone could post or link to a RAW image I would like to actually see one to determine how far it is possible to zoom into one and still be able to tell what it is you are looking at!

Thanks again!


----------



## Garbz (May 21, 2010)

...

A RAW image is does not provide any additional resolution. The ability to zoom in on a JPEG image with sharpening set to low should compare to a RAW quite well.


----------

